# SCSI le doute qui tue!



## Vivid (22 Janvier 2007)

Bonjour,


en ce debut de semaine, un doute me hante ;

sur la chaine SCSI, donc la nappe des disque dur interne et autre lecteur CD ROM... le bouchon de terminaison, s'installe sur le dernier des elements de la nappe en sachant que le debut de la nappe commence a partir de la carte mere?

Ou, deuxieme solution, sur le numero SCSI le plus grand? et peu importe comment ils sont disposer physiquement dans l'ordinateur?

merci d'avance


----------



## melaure (22 Janvier 2007)

Sur les connecteurs internes des Macs, le SCSI est autoterminé sur la carte. Pour les cartes PCI ou Nubus, il faut consulter la doc.


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Janvier 2007)

Ah, les myst&#232;res du SCSI 

En principe, le bouchon s'installe en bout de cha&#238;ne. Toutefois, rien n'est jamais acquis avec le SCSI, par exemple, j'ai ici un scanner SCSI qui fait de dr&#244;les de choses : de temps en temps (typiquement deux fois l'an), il n'est plus d&#233;tect&#233;. Si le bouchon est en place, je l'enl&#232;ve et &#231;a remarche, s'il n'y est pas, je le remet, et &#231;a remarche. En gros, mon scanner &#224; besoin du bouchon six mois par an, et ne le supporte pas les six autres. Funny, isn't it ?

Ah, aussi, attention &#224; certains p&#233;riph&#233;riques qui disposent en interne d'une "terminaison active" &#233;quivalente &#224; un bouchon, parce que deux bouchons, &#231;a, on est s&#251;r que &#231;a ne marche pas.

EDIT :



melaure a dit:


> Sur les connecteurs internes des Macs, le SCSI est autotermin&#233; sur la carte.



Pas sur tous, peut-&#234;tre certaines machines r&#233;centes (G3 blanc/bleu ?), mais par exemple, &#231;a n'est pas le cas de mon PowerBook G3, ni sur le G3 beige d'un ami.


----------



## melaure (22 Janvier 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> En gros, mon scanner &#224; besoin du bouchon six mois par an, et ne le supporte pas les six autres. Funny, isn't it ?



Il parlait du bus SCSI interne 




Pascal 77 a dit:


> Pas sur tous, peut-&#234;tre certaines machines r&#233;centes (G3 blanc/bleu ?), mais par exemple, &#231;a n'est pas le cas de mon PowerBook G3, ni sur le G3 beige d'un ami.



Sur mon Starmax 4000 je n'avais pas besoin de bouchon en externe car  il &#233;tait auto-termin&#233; en interne et parce que le connecteur externe correspondait &#224; la m&#234;me cha&#238;ne SCSI. Mais on avait deux bus IDE en compl&#233;ment.


----------



## r e m y (22 Janvier 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ah, les mystères du SCSI
> ....En gros, mon scanner à besoin du bouchon six mois par an, et ne le supporte pas les six autres. Funny, isn't it ?
> ....


 
Un peu comme Johnny qui a besoin de se ressourcer en Suisse 6 mois par an, quoi!


----------



## Vivid (22 Janvier 2007)

melaure a dit:


> Sur les connecteurs internes des Macs, le SCSI est autoterminé sur la carte. Pour les cartes PCI ou Nubus, il faut consulter la doc.



donc pas besoin de bouchon, pour les machines sans PCI ou NUBUS?

Sur ma derniere becane (9500) il y en avait un sur le graveur, serait-ce ca qui m'obliger de le monter avec toast? je m'etait pas inquiter il graver normalement et le fait qu'il n'etait pas monter au demarrage n'etait pas extra-ordinaire, j'etait pas seul dans ce cas, maintenant il est monter a tout les demarrages sur mon 8600 .


>Ah, les mystères du SCSI 

>En principe, le bouchon s'installe en bout de chaîne. Toutefois, rien n'est jamais acquis >avec le SCSI, par exemple, j'ai ici un scanner SCSI qui fait de drôles de choses : de >temps en temps (typiquement deux fois l'an), il n'est plus détecté. Si le bouchon est en >place, je l'enlève et ça remarche, s'il n'y est pas, je le remet, et ça remarche. En gros, >mon scanner à besoin du bouchon six mois par an, et ne le supporte pas les six autres. >Funny, isn't it ?

le mien change les id.. a moins que je deviene 'maboul' mais entre les jumpers et l'affichage a l'ecran.. faut suivre :mouais: 

mon graveur vient de me fliguer deux CD, 'chaine scsi instable'  lui n'a pas de bouchon mais un autre jumper juste a cote, je crois que c'est terminaison d'alimentation je suis pas sur...


----------



## melaure (22 Janvier 2007)

Donc ta machine est un PM9500, c'est bien de le préciser ...

Le fait que les CD montent ou pas n'a rien à voir avec la chaine SCSI. C'est simplement que les drivers CD/DVD de Mac OS ne sont pas prévus pour gérer les graveurs. C'est pour ça que Toast inclus une extension système qui monte automatiquement les CD insérés dans le graveur.

Sinon ton greveur est bien en interne dans ta machine ?


----------



## claude72 (22 Janvier 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ah, les mystères du SCSI


Oui je me sousviens avoir lu un livre qui parlait avec humour du "Vaudou SCSI" !!!
Tu as tout bien branché, bien numéroté, bien terminé, et ça ne marche pas
alors tu changes l'ordre des périphériques, ce qui théoriquement n'a aucune importance, et ça marche
ou alors, comme dit *Pascal*, tu enlèves la terminaison, ce que théoriquement il ne faut jamais faire, et ça marche
 c'est le "Vaudou SCSI"  





> sur la chaine SCSI, donc la nappe des disque dur interne et autre lecteur CD ROM... le bouchon de terminaison, s'installe sur le dernier des elements de la nappe en sachant que le debut de la nappe commence a partir de la carte mere?


Oui, mais attention : la plupart des disques-dur internes ont une terminaison intégrée, donc dans ce cas tu n'as pas besoin d'un bouchon de terminaison supplémentaire, il te suffit d'activer la terminaison du dernier disque-dur branché sur ta nappe, et de bien désactiver la terminaison de chacun des autres disques / lecteur CD / zip.

(attention, les disques-dur internes sont souvent livrés avec des terminaisons activées, et notament (à ma connaissance) ceux dont la terminaison est constituée par des réseaux de résistances enfichables sont toujours livrés avec les résistances de terminaison en place, donc la terminaison est activée)


----------



## Vivid (22 Janvier 2007)

melaure a dit:


> Donc ta machine est un PM9500, c'est bien de le préciser ...
> 
> Le fait que les CD montent ou pas n'a rien à voir avec la chaine SCSI. C'est simplement que les drivers CD/DVD de Mac OS ne sont pas prévus pour gérer les graveurs. C'est pour ça que Toast inclus une extension système qui monte automatiquement les CD insérés dans le graveur.
> 
> Sinon ton greveur est bien en interne dans ta machine ?



pourtant sans l'extension, il etait monter le 8600, puisque mon disque dur avec le systeme venait du 9500 (sur le 9500 il etait pas monter, sauf avec toast). :mouais:


----------



## Vivid (22 Janvier 2007)

claude72 a dit:


> Oui je me sousviens avoir lu un livre qui parlait avec humour du "Vaudou SCSI" !!!
> Tu as tout bien branché, bien numéroté, bien terminé, et ça ne marche pas
> alors tu changes l'ordre des périphériques, ce qui théoriquement n'a aucune importance, et ça marche
> ou alors, comme dit *Pascal*, tu enlèves la terminaison, ce que théoriquement il ne faut jamais faire, et ça marche
> ...



je vais m'y 're-pencher'..


----------



## Vivid (23 Janvier 2007)

hier soir, j'ai reviser ma chaine SCSI, alors je confirme bien que ce qu'entre le switch des disque dur et l'affichage apres sur l'ecran c'est bien deux choses differentes, tu met le 2 sur le dur c'est le quatre qui est afficher ect ect..  c'est la grosse rigolade.

Bref (comme disait pepin) un bouchon etait sur mon cd rom, donc, fftttt, enlever.
Je me suis permis de rajouter une carte en PCI gerant le SCSI II, avec 2 dur de 4 GO.

Donc pour resumer 2 disques dur de 4 GO en SCSI II gerer par carte sur PCI et sur l'autre chaine SCSI, 2 disques dur plus un graveur.
Sa boote, mais.... il faut un certain temps  avant que l'icone du mac apparait, 20 secondes facile, je mettrai le systeme sur le SCSI II pour voir si c'est pas plus rapide.

Meme si j'utilise pas toutes les capacites de mes durs, j'ai peur qu'en ne les utilisant pas ils se 'grippe'.

Apres je m'attaque a ma carte G4 et a l'agencement de mes barrettes de ram. Et a moi Code Warrior...:bebe:


----------



## melaure (23 Janvier 2007)

Le délai au boot est juste du au scan des bus SCSI. J'avais moi aussi 6 périphériques SCSI sur 2 chaines dans le bon temps d'OS 8.6 et on s'habitue


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Janvier 2007)

Vivid a dit:


> 2 disques dur de 4 GO en SCSI II



Pour le prix d'un 500 Go en ATA 4 ou 5, ou pas loin ?


----------



## Vivid (23 Janvier 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Pour le prix d'un 500 Go en ATA 4 ou 5, ou pas loin ?



non, non, c'est de l'occase 5 ou 10 euros la carte, idem pour les durs.


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Janvier 2007)

Notes, pour le prix, tu te prenais un graveur et deux DVD RW, tu gagnais 600 Mo.

Sans rire, 4Go, tu trouve &#231;a en cl&#233;s USB, maintenant, tu te complique pas un peu la vie, l&#224; ?


----------



## melaure (23 Janvier 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Notes, pour le prix, tu te prenais un graveur et deux DVD RW, tu gagnais 600 Mo.
> 
> Sans rire, 4Go, tu trouve ça en clés USB, maintenant, tu te complique pas un peu la vie, là ?



Hé quand on aime les vieux trucs, on compte pas.

D'ailleurs moi aussi je suis content car je viens de recevoir un lot de 5 cartouches Syquest 105 Mo 3"5 pour le lecteur de mon LC II que j'ai eu en Suisse pour 10 euros port compris


----------



## Vivid (23 Janvier 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Notes, pour le prix, tu te prenais un graveur et deux DVD RW, tu gagnais 600 Mo.
> 
> Sans rire, 4Go, tu trouve ça en clés USB, maintenant, tu te complique pas un peu la vie, là ?



10 euros, c'etait l'ensemble, 2x 4 GO et la carte.

pour ton lien c'est de l'IDE!

j'ai pas de port USB, mais dans l'avenir me 'limiter' a 2 durs, pourquoi pas.

a+


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Janvier 2007)

Vivid a dit:


> pour ton lien c'est de l'IDE!



Ben oui, il y a bien un contrôleur ATA, sur les 9500, non ? (sinon, on en trouve des PCI d'occaze pour moins de 10 )

Un seul disque de 80 Go, une fois partitionné, ça te fait 20 disques de 4 Go pour le prix de 4, pourquoi hésiter ?


----------



## melaure (23 Janvier 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben oui, il y a bien un contrôleur ATA, sur les 9500, non ? (sinon, on en trouve des PCI d'occaze pour moins de 10 )
> 
> Un seul disque de 80 Go, une fois partitionné, ça te fait 20 disques de 4 Go pour le prix de 4, pourquoi hésiter ?



Le 9500 est doté en standard d'un bus interne SCSI 2 (10 Mbps) et en externe d'un bus avec port SCSI 1 (5 Mbps).

Ce sont les PowerMac G3/233 et 266 qui ont été les premiers PowerMacs a avoir de l'IDE.

Donc carte PCI obligatoire ...


----------



## tantoillane (23 Janvier 2007)

Je vais peut-&#234;tre d&#233;vier un peu du sujet, mais &#224; peine :

deux questions :

1) Peut-on brancher sur un wallstreet (PowerBook G3) au fond de l'une des baies, un c&#226;ble SCSI 50 broches de ce type ( &#224; gauche )






Et relier ensuite les 50 fils &#224; un disque dur interne SCSI.

2) Si oui, est-ce qu'il suffit de prendre le premier fils du connecteur (en haut &#224; gauche) et de le mettre sur le prmier connecteur du DD puis de continuer en faisant une boucle ? Ou l'ordre est-il diff&#233;rent ?

Et enfin, je n'ai pas tout compris &#224; l'histoire de bouchon dont vous parliez, et donc combien puis-je enfiler de DD sur cette m&#234;me nappe qui sera branch&#233;e sur mon connecteur SCSI ?

Je crois que j'ai d&#233;pass&#233; les 2 questions ...
Merci


----------



## NED (23 Janvier 2007)

*S*ans *C*ertitude *S*acré *I*nformatique !


----------



## tantoillane (23 Janvier 2007)

zut, en plus j'ai v&#233;rifi&#233; entre temps, il faudrais un c&#226;ble capable de rentr&#233; dans celui de la photo :rateau:, mais si &#231;a ne peux pas fonctionner de toutes fa&#231;ons, alors tampis.


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Janvier 2007)

melaure a dit:


> Le 9500 est dot&#233; en standard d'un bus interne SCSI 2 (10 Mbps) et en externe d'un bus avec port SCSI 1 (5 Mbps).
> 
> Ce sont les PowerMac G3/233 et 266 qui ont &#233;t&#233; les premiers PowerMacs a avoir de l'IDE.
> 
> Donc carte PCI obligatoire ...



Ben nan, mon PowerMac 5300, mes PowerMac 5500 avaient tous des disques internes IDE.



tantoillane a dit:


> Je vais peut-&#234;tre d&#233;vier un peu du sujet, mais &#224; peine :
> 
> deux questions :
> 
> 1) Peut-on brancher sur un wallstreet (PowerBook G3) au fond de l'une des baies, un c&#226;ble SCSI 50 broches de ce type ( &#224; gauche )



Non, sur le WallStreet, le SCSI est &#224; l'arri&#232;re, une prise carr&#233;e &#224; 30 broches (HDI), et pour y relier un c&#226;ble SCSI normal, il te faut un de ces deux adaptateurs.




Le petit est pour y brancher des p&#233;riph&#233;riques SCSI externes, le second pour l'utiliser en "mode disque SCSI" (ou SCSI Dock, l'&#233;quivalent SCSI du mode "Target" en Firewire). Toutefois, avec un c&#226;ble SCSI "C50 m&#226;le/C50 m&#226;le" (comme ceux pour cha&#238;ner deux disques ensembles), on peut aussi l'utiliser pour un disque externe. Le petit peut &#234;tre utilis&#233; pour le mode "disque SCSI" avec un c&#226;ble SCSI DB25 m&#226;le/DB25 m&#226;le (pour te fixer, le c&#226;ble de ta photo est un "DB25 m&#226;le/C50 m&#226;le"). 

EDIT : le petit se trouve encore ici (il leur en reste 3).


----------



## tantoillane (23 Janvier 2007)

merci pour toutes ces infos, mon id&#233;e &#233;tait de r&#233;cup&#233;rer des disques internes, et d'en faire des disques externe, mais j'ai l'impression que c'est d&#233;licat.



edit : j'ai quand m&#234;me compris ce qu'&#233;tait la prise &#224; l'arri&#232;re


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Janvier 2007)

A titre d'info, le fond des baies, c'est de l'IDE (sp&#233;cial quand m&#234;me), pas du SCSI


----------



## Vivid (23 Janvier 2007)

deja tantoillane, pour le scsi, tu imagine, tout periherique aillant un connecteur scsi, brancher en serie et bien le dernier a soit un switch pour les disques dur interne par exemple, soit... (et cela ressemble physiquement a un connecteur scsi sans le cable derriere) un bouchon qu'il faut brancher sur le dernier element de la chaine scsi, pour eviter... des 'redondances' electronique... le terme est de moi  en tout cas un risque d'instabilite de la chaine scsi, des instabilitees pour les peripheriques branches.

Pour les autres questions, il est tard et je vais en profiter pour y reflechir.

A+


----------



## elwood14 (23 Janvier 2007)

C'est vrai que le scsi c'était tout un truc, comparé a l'IDE (ou le FireWire pour l'externe).
je me souviens qu'en interne le scsi posait pas de problemes, c'était surtout en externe, fallait bien configurer l'ID sur chaque périphérique, HD, Lecteur optique Scann Du coup j'utilsait deux softs bien pratiques : SCSI Probe et FWB Hard Disk Toolkit, le premier me donnait les ID SCSI des periphs connectés, ce qui permettait de ne pas en rajouter en doublon sur le meme ID et Hard Disk Toolkit c'était génial pour balancer un bon coup de pied au cul des disques  qui ne voulaient pas monter !! Ce dernier installe un pilote universel bien efficace !
Voilà c'était ma maigre contribution


----------



## claude72 (23 Janvier 2007)

Vivid a dit:


> hier soir, j'ai reviser ma chaine SCSI, alors je confirme bien que ce qu'entre le switch des disque dur et l'affichage apres sur l'ecran c'est bien deux choses differentes, tu met le 2 sur le dur c'est le quatre qui est afficher ect ect..  c'est la grosse rigolade.


Ça dépend de ce que tu appelles "l'affichage sur l'écran" : si c'est l'ordre des disques affichés sur le bureau, ça n'est (si j'ai bonne mémoire) pas défini par l'adresse SCSI (ou pas défini que par l'adresse SCSI) : le 1er est toujours le disque de boot, quelle que soit son adresse





> Sa boote, mais.... il faut un certain temps  avant que l'icone du mac apparait, 20 secondes facile


Normal, ce Mac teste la RAM avant d'allumer l'écran, donc plus tu as de RAM, plus c'est long (sur mon 7300, avec 640 Mo de RAM, ça dépassait la minute).





Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben nan, mon PowerMac 5300, mes PowerMac 5500 avaient tous des disques internes IDE.


Oui et non : les *Performa* des séries 630, 6200, 63x0, 6400, 6500 et 5200, 53x0, 5360, 5400, 5500 ont un disque-dur IDE.
(et un lecteur CD SCSI, et le 6400 a en plus un emplacement pour un disque-dur supplémentaire SCSI au-dessus du lecteur CD).

Mais les *PowerMac* des séries 6100, 7100, 8100 et 7200, 8200, 7500, 7600, 8500, 9500, 7300, 8600, 9600 ont des disques-dur SCSI (et un lecteur CD SCSI).

Et le 1er *PowerMac* avec disque-dur IDE est le G3 beige (et lecteur CD IDE).


----------



## melaure (24 Janvier 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben nan, mon PowerMac 5300, mes PowerMac 5500 avaient tous des disques internes IDE.



Pardon je pensais PowerMac tours, pas monobloc


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Janvier 2007)

melaure a dit:


> Pardon je pensais PowerMac tours, pas monobloc



Dans ce cas, on peut citer les "desktop" 6200, 6300, 6260, et 6320, et les tours 6400 et 6500.


----------



## melaure (24 Janvier 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Dans ce cas, on peut citer les "desktop" 6200, 6300, 6260, et 6320, et les tours 6400 et 6500.



Effectivement, tous les ancêtres des iMacs pour le marché grand public ...


----------



## Vivid (24 Janvier 2007)

claude72 a dit:


> Ça dépend de ce que tu appelles "l'affichage sur l'écran" : si c'est l'ordre des disques affichés sur le bureau, ça n'est (si j'ai bonne mémoire) pas défini par l'adresse SCSI (ou pas défini que par l'adresse SCSI) : le 1er est toujours le disque de boot, quelle que soit son adresse
> 
> 
> 
> ...



tu as raison de preciser mon imprecision , je parlais bien du numero scsi dans information systeme, par exemple et non l'affichage 'iconesque' (c'est nouveau sa vient de sortir) du bureau.


----------



## tantoillane (24 Janvier 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> A titre d'info, le fond des baies, c'est de l'IDE (spécial quand même), pas du SCSI



Bon, et bien au moins, j'arrêterais de dire des bêtises :rateau:  



Vivid a dit:


> deja tantoillane, pour le scsi, tu imagines, tout periherique aillant un connecteur scsi, brancher en serie et bien le dernier a soit un switch pour les disques dur interne par exemple, soit... (et cela ressemble physiquement a un connecteur scsi sans le cable derriere) un bouchon qu'il faut brancher sur le dernier element de la chaine scsi, pour eviter... des 'redondances' electronique... le terme est de moi  en tout cas un risque d'instabilite de la chaine scsi, des instabilitees pour les peripheriques branches.
> 
> Pour les autres questions, il est tard et je vais en profiter pour y reflechir.
> 
> A+



Merci pour ces précisions, ça peut être utilie pour la suite


----------



## claude72 (24 Janvier 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Dans ce cas, on peut citer les "desktop" 6200, 6300, 6260, et 6320, et les tours 6400 et 6500.


 qui sont dans la catégorie des "*Performas*", donc matériel "grand-public" alors que les 8200, 8500, et autres 7300 sont dans la gamme "pro".






> je parlais bien du numero scsi dans information systeme


Là, ce n'est pas normal : l'info donnée dans "Information système" doit être exacte : es-tu bien-sûr de la position de tes jumpers sur tes disques ?


----------



## Vivid (25 Janvier 2007)

claude72 a dit:


> qui sont dans la catégorie des "*Performas*", donc matériel "grand-public" alors que les 8200, 8500, et autres 7300 sont dans la gamme "pro".
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oui, sur de sur, dernierement je voulait le N°2 pour un dur il la mis en 8... cool , en tout cas ca tourne et je cherche plus a creuser, deja trop de temps passer dessus, maintenant faut que fasse tourner ma carte fille G4, qui a tourner sur mon 9500 et au debut sur mon nouveau 8600 et qui ne veut plus marcher sur ce dernier :hein:. Deja, ce n'est pas la ram qui bloque. faut que je trouve un vaudou.


----------



## guytantakul (26 Janvier 2007)

J'ai une petite question en passant...
Quelqu'un sait s'il existe des disques de plus de 36 Go en Ultra2 wide SCSI lvd ?
J'ai un chouette contr&#244;leur raid (chaparral 5412) qui aimerait bien changer ses vieux 18 Go...


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Janvier 2007)

guytantakul a dit:


> J'ai une petite question en passant...
> Quelqu'un sait s'il existe des disques de plus de 36 Go en Ultra2 wide SCSI lvd ?
> J'ai un chouette contrôleur raid (chaparral 5412) qui aimerait bien changer ses vieux 18 Go...



En v'la toujours un !


----------



## guytantakul (26 Janvier 2007)

Et c'est retrocompatible avec mon contr&#244;leur, tu pense ?

(PS : ma fille vient de poster tes 7 timbres  )

EDIT : oui, j'ai post&#233; trop vite... Merci Pascal !


----------



## Invité (26 Janvier 2007)

Gargl 172 pour 73Go. Faut les moyens pour acheter du Scsi. :rateau:


----------



## claude72 (26 Janvier 2007)

Vivid a dit:


> oui, sur de sur, dernierement je voulait le N°2 pour un dur il la mis en 8...


En 8 ??? le maximum c'est 7, et c'est l'adresse réservée à l'ordinateur ???
(à moins que tu sois en Wide-SCSI ?)








			
				Invité a dit:
			
		

> Gargl 172 pour 73Go. Faut les moyens pour acheter du Scsi.


 ou avoir besoin de vitesse : avec un système en Ultra-Wide SCSI 3, tu dépotes à 320 Mo/s !!! c'est autre chose que les "petits" 133 Mo/s des disques IDE
(bon, c'est sûr que maintenant avec le S-ATA ça n'a plus beaucoup d'intérêt)


----------



## flotow (26 Janvier 2007)

Y'a le fibre channel dans le coup aussi, alors la


----------



## Vivid (26 Janvier 2007)

claude72 a dit:


> En 8 ??? le maximum c'est 7, et c'est l'adresse réservée à l'ordinateur ???
> (à moins que tu sois en Wide-SCSI ?)
> 
> 
> ...



oui, le 8, avec la carte pro Raid, d'ailleur j'ai trois 'vitesse' ou format je pense; ultra, scsi I, et fast. J'ai pas lue toute la doc, 3 plombe pour afficher une page en pdf (sur le cd rom) :sleep:.


----------

